# New beautiful babies!



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 10, 2007)

Only one baby hatched so far...  We'll see what this little guy terns into.












Dad






mom






The second egg hatched, Look at those flames!


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice i like geckos


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you! They are great fun!



> Nice i like geckos


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice geckos.


----------

